# Gator hunting gear check list



## XJfire75 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey guys first time getting a gator tag so I'm super stoked!


Anyways, I'm probably gonna go the rod and reel route for snagging a gator. I have large saltwater rod/reels and gonna buy some heavy duty braid and large treble hooks. 

Also, prolly gonna rig up a bigger snatch hook. 


I'd go the bow route but it seems expensive to get set up with everything even if I have a bow already. 


What size hooks do yall use and what pound test braid should I be looking at getting for a 10' gator or so? And what size hook for the snatch rope?

Thanks!!


----------



## nate2800 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've heard 12 to 14/0 hooks


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 9, 2015)

Thats a small checklist and your going to need somemore stuff.
Rope, knife, gator getter tips for either a spear or arrow(you are going to want to get another line in that thing)Float to put on the end of a rope attached to the tips.( you don't want to tie it to the boat) couple of spotlights, the batteries dont last long,I would get one you can plug in or attach to a deep cycle batt. Lots of food and drinks cause it's probably going to be a long night.  85 lb braid was the biggest i could find and it works well. Dont forget the tape. Just to name a few


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 9, 2015)

Some more stuff.....

Alligator Hunting List

ALLIGATOR TAG

Cooler – large up to 120 QT also a small cooler for snacks and drinks
Salt - 50 pounds, fine
Knife(s) “Skinner” type knifes, 2 each
Sharper – 
Belt Knife/hunting knife – wear, optional
Electric Tape 
Gloves – plastic, dishwasher type, optional
Hand wipes – optional
Snacks – Pringles, crackers, energy snacks – in cooler 
Drinks – water, V-8 energy drinks, if you use a guide most will not allow beer 
Small flashlights – two each, one with red lens – one for cap/headlight is a good idea
one small one on lanyard or belt/pocket, also larger 6 volt light
Extra batteries for flash lights, optional
Map of Lake/area, optional
Compass, optional - but things look different in the dark
Cell Phone, insure charged, optional 
Cameras – two small disposal cameras – or nice camera but likely to get wet
Bug spray 
Toilet paper 
Extra clothes, shoes and socks in your truck or car as you are likely to get wet
Weapon to kill alligator with, handgun or bang stick
Method(s) to catch alligator – crossbow, stanch hooks, harpoon, etc. 
Tarp to wrap iced down alligator in

If you hire a guide – listen to him. Do not bother to pay good money for his experience and knowledge if you are not going to do as he asks.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I didn't mean the hooks were all I was bringing just had questions on those. 

Going scouting this week!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 10, 2015)

You can find most of what you need here. Take the time to read the equipment tips for snatch hooks and rods. Bill is very helpful and will be glad to talk to you on the phone if you give him a call. They also will get your order shipped out quickly knowing you need it as soon as possible.

http://alligator-hunting-equipment.com/


----------



## DSGB (Aug 10, 2015)

I wanted to use my bow, but came to the same conclusion. We used 100 lb. Power Pro and 12/0 hooks and two of the Big Snatch Hooks from alligatorhuntingequipment.com to pull him off the bottom.

I also made two harpoons with the end of the lines attached to crab floats. You'll want to have a snare to put around his mouth when you dispatch him.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 10, 2015)

XJfire75 said:


> Hey guys first time getting a gator tag so I'm super stoked!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm probably gonna go the rod and reel route for snagging a gator. I have large saltwater rod/reels and gonna buy some heavy duty braid and large treble hooks.
> ...



Save your money on all of the equipment that you need.
You can buy all of that but the experience in harvesting a gator is not for sale. You can read all you want but that does not give you the experience. Get a guide and watch and learn for about the same money you spend on equipment that you will only use about every 4 years and much safer. He will let you do the work if you would like and see that it is done safely. He will have all of the necessary equipment needed.
Good Luck


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 10, 2015)

donald-f said:


> Save your money on all of the equipment that you need.
> You can buy all of that but the experience in harvesting a gator is not for sale. You can read all you want but that does not give you the experience. Get a guide and watch and learn for about the same money you spend on equipment that you will only use about every 4 years and much safer. He will let you do the work if you would like and see that it is done safely. He will have all of the necessary equipment needed.
> Good Luck



These are good words to heed.  For what you would spend and the time invested you could increase your odds of killing an alligator many times over by hiring a guide.


----------



## abacer86 (Aug 10, 2015)

A guide is a good idea but the biggest mistake most hunters make is stalking with the spotlight. When you spot a gator close in with a headlamp or a flashlight using only enough light to see it's eye glare . A gator who's eyes are sensitive to bright light will dive with a big light in the eyes . You will be amazed how close a flashlight will get you!


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 10, 2015)

With the difficulty I hear you all have with just getting a tag and it being your first time I would highly recommend the guide route.  You can't imagine what you are in for when you get on the water trying to get one of these beasts and the experience you get from a guide plus the more likely hood of actually getting to experience the success is worth the money....plus you may get a bigger one than what you could get on your own due to the time on the water guiding and scouting that a guide will do.

That being said, if you choose to go on your own the I highly recommend that you practice with the rod you are going to try to snag with.  Buy an extra treble and cut the ends off and throw it in your back yard as it isn't as easy as it looks.  Get a few of the hooks because they can break them off or they will get snagged someplace where you can't get them and you have to cut them off.  Bring extra rods in case you break them or damage your reel (it happens more than you think).  I can't tell you how bad the mosquitos can be and if you think a thermacell is going to save you then you are probably wrong so bring plenty to fight that battle.  We buy the big citronella sticks they sell at wal-mart and attach them to the front and back of the boat and fire them up, along with two thermacells and that usually keeps them at bay.  Lights obviously are crucial.  I prefer a cree headlamp, they are not expensive, get them off ebay for about $20 and get an extra set of batteries or two.  I have a 5000 lumens cree and it worked great for the last 2 seasons plus it has variable light settings so your not blinding your partner all night.  Bring something to move weeds around with, like a rake, as gators like to bury themselves in hydrilla and you may have to move vegetation around to get to him. Make sure you have something to put all your stuff in so that it isn't just sitting on the floor of your boat because when the action gets going you don't want to be stepping all over it and possibly tripping yourself, we take 2 five gallon buckets, one has knife and small stuff, one has the line and floats for the harpoon.   Bring plenty to drink and eat in your cooler.  And finally, if your phone ain't waterproof bring something that is to put it in, lost mine last season when I fell out of the boat....yep, laugh it up....my partner did.  Good luck this season!!


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 11, 2015)

shdw633 said:


> With the difficulty I hear you all have with just getting a tag and it being your first time I would highly recommend the guide route.  You can't imagine what you are in for when you get on the water trying to get one of these beasts and the experience you get from a guide plus the more likely hood of actually getting to experience the success is worth the money....plus you may get a bigger one than what you could get on your own due to the time on the water guiding and scouting that a guide will do.
> 
> That being said, if you choose to go on your own the I highly recommend that you practice with the rod you are going to try to snag with.  Buy an extra treble and cut the ends off and throw it in your back yard as it isn't as easy as it looks.  Get a few of the hooks because they can break them off or they will get snagged someplace where you can't get them and you have to cut them off.  Bring extra rods in case you break them or damage your reel (it happens more than you think).  I can't tell you how bad the mosquitos can be and if you think a thermacell is going to save you then you are probably wrong so bring plenty to fight that battle.  We buy the big citronella sticks they sell at wal-mart and attach them to the front and back of the boat and fire them up, along with two thermacells and that usually keeps them at bay.  Lights obviously are crucial.  I prefer a cree headlamp, they are not expensive, get them off ebay for about $20 and get an extra set of batteries or two.  I have a 5000 lumens cree and it worked great for the last 2 seasons plus it has variable light settings so your not blinding your partner all night.  Bring something to move weeds around with, like a rake, as gators like to bury themselves in hydrilla and you may have to move vegetation around to get to him. Make sure you have something to put all your stuff in so that it isn't just sitting on the floor of your boat because when the action gets going you don't want to be stepping all over it and possibly tripping yourself, we take 2 five gallon buckets, one has knife and small stuff, one has the line and floats for the harpoon.   Bring plenty to drink and eat in your cooler.  And finally, if your phone ain't waterproof bring something that is to put it in, lost mine last season when I fell out of the boat....yep, laugh it up....my partner did.  Good luck this season!!



Thanks for your story.  You shared what all hunters need, most of all what first time alligator hunters can use - experience and knowledge.  Can not buy that.


----------



## mossback (Aug 11, 2015)

We take at least the following:
Two Harpoon Poles with two darts rigged with buoys and each with about 50ft of rope and a couple buckets to keep the rope and buoys in.
Two or more rods rigged with 80-100lb power pro or spider wire.
At least 6 - 12/0 snatch hooks.
One 14/0 snatch hook with rope.
A fish gaff 4-5ft. long.
Electrical Tape or duct tape.
And of course all your normal boating safety gear, knifes, lights etc.

Rod and Reel with snatch hooks are used to initially get a line on the gator and get you close enough to harpoon it.  If its 10ft or better we put two harpoon lines on it.

Just because a gator sinks under all is not lost.  If it just sinks try to pin point the location and quietly slip up on it and try dragging a snatch hook on the bottom where he went down.  Also bubbles will give up his location too.

Keep things like hooks stowed away and not laying on the deck.  Buoys and ropes in a bucket keeps you from getting your foot tangled as that monster that you just harpooned goes running.  Also never coil or wrap the rope around or in your hand as you retrieve the gator, just feed it back into the bucket.


----------

